# Willing to adopt from senior forum member or administrator



## columbids (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll also adopt from someone that has a reference from the above.

Those who have been lurking know the story with Breccia and my new baby, Chelona. Though my five days with Chelona ended tragically, I don't want to waste another homeless pigeon's time by throwing up my hands. 

The pige would stay in a length-oriented breeder cage in my bedroom (with the bottom grate taken out). I create a feed mix from grains and legumes I buy from the health food store. I mix powdered vitamins in with fresh water daily and provide hi-cal grit. I don't hesitate to spend money at the vet if needed. I don't hesitate to ask for help either. 

Those with piges that I would be good for can PM me with their availables or questions.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Columbids,

I saw your other posts and am very sad about the outcome with your bird.

I have a number of very friendly pigeons that I would love to adopt out to loving homes .. first to my mind is Pecky, a blue check feral with pearl eyes .. definitely a male but very, very human tame and friendly. Next would be unnamed white one .. lovely completely white pigeon .. young .. and also very, very tame and friendly.

Let me know what you are really looking for, and if you will send me a box and shipping, I will send you a bird that will light up your life.

Terry


----------

